# Searching in NC



## Mlavigne78 (Jun 7, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone could point me in the right direction to find a good puppy in NC. I live on 40 acres and am looking for a good family dog. If anyone could recommend a breeder, I would appreciate it.


----------

